# Mickey needs a home!



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

An adorable black and white pure-bred havanese is being fostered and needs a home through HRI. Ok, I admit, I am partial because he looks just like my Daisy.

Please tell your friends about him! He is a great dog. Rescue donations run between $450 to $150 depending on the circumstances. All dogs are neutered/spayed, microchipped, fully health tested and assessed by the foster family.

He could be yours...imagine the sweet doggy kisses?

http://havaneserescue.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=177&Itemid=1


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Let's see if I can get the photo to work*

Here he is...what a cutie! He is having a blast with the other dogs in foster care! Totally loving little dude!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Or how about little Trooper?*

He'd love a stay at home mom or a senior to spend lots of time with him. He likes to snuggle with you and give very nice kisses! 
Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Pardon our haircuts!*

Pardon the haircuts. Many dogs in rescue have short dos because they had a matty problem at first. Now their coats are growing out beautifully, so you will get a dog with a coat that is coming in and not matting like a new puppy. Think of that relief!

Linda
Who needs to groom two havanese just about now!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*See why I say Mickey looks like Daisy!*

Here are my two: Riki, Silver and White, and Daisy, Black and White...she seems to be getting spotted in the paws like Mickey!
Linda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

They have the ticking gene, it looks like. Neat! They are so cute. 

Our city has a two dog limit or I'd be going crazy thinking about getting one more Hav. Sure would love to foster one though, but I suppose it's a great thing that they are so rare around here.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

mickey is so cute...mugsy would like a brother and i would love a second pup but we are so far away...

joe


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*have a furever home, will travel*

I believe there are resources and HRI members who take legs of trips to get dogs to potential furever homes. There is a way.

Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ticking gene*

Isn't the ticking gene a sign of extreme intelligence and good looks? 
Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*and the silvering gene*

and Riki has the silvering gene, and that is a sign of extreme energy of which he has tons.

We used to call him the Mexican Jumping Havanese Bean!
Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Applying to foster or adopt a dog is super easy...*

http://www.havaneserescue.com/adoptapp.html

You can be pre-approved, and when the perfect dog becomes available, you are ready!

Thank you for loving these dogs. We need perfect furever homes, and isn't that one that already has a havanese to play with?

Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*another closeup of Mickey*

He is a doll!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Okay I know I'm gorgeous*

Yep, a furever home would be quite nice! Even though I have to teach my foster mom about red eye reduction. 
Love,
Mickey


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

what's the ticking gene?

i think i'll fill out an application and maybe see what happens.

joe


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*ticking genes*

TICKING GENE - A parti colored dog with this gene will have flecks of color throughout the white coat, giving it a salt and pepper appearance. Dogs without this gene will have a white that stays crisp and pure.

SILVERING GENE - The majority of Havanese carry this gene to some degree. This gene is responsible for colors that progressively silver and lighten as the dog matures, much like prematurely greying hair in humans. In the Havanese, this premature greying may start soon after birth. Some color changes can be quite dramatic going from a very dark puppy coat to a pale cream or champagne adult coat.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks for the info.

i just filled out the application.

joe


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*great...mugsy and mickey*

They would have a lot of fun together!
Linda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug: Joe, sending over some good luck vibes your way in hopes that Mickey has found a new furever home with you.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Linda,

I was talking to my husband about fostering. He was concerned about bringing a dog into our house and then taking him/her away and the effect that would have on our dog. Has that ever been a problem. Also, how often do the foster families wind up keeping the foster doggy?

Ivy


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

well, i got a very quick reply and my application is in the works. i think there is a concern because i work 8 to 4 daily.
mugsy seems ok though and with 2 of them at home, they might not even miss me!

thanks for the well wishes.

joe


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> Linda,
> 
> I was talking to my husband about fostering. He was concerned about bringing a dog into our house and then taking him/her away and the effect that would have on our dog. Has that ever been a problem. *Also, how often do the foster families wind up keeping the foster doggy?*
> 
> Ivy


I wanna say a group I worked with here, said something like 75%.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK - I am biting the bullet and applying to HRI to foster!!! 

At the bottom of the application there is a place for 
Foster Home: 

Anyone know what is supposed to go ther??


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> OK - I am biting the bullet and applying to HRI to foster!!!
> 
> At the bottom of the application there is a place for
> Foster Home:
> ...


:whoo:Wahooo Laurie, I am so happy you are joining.

Are you doing the application on line or did you print one? I found the one that you print and mail is much more easier, just click on the Skills & Contract to download it. You will have to do this anyways even if you do the online one.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I already have the online one fill in and ready to go, except for that answer. 
Anyone know what that means? does it mean doyou want to be a foster home??


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Transportation*

With fosters, HRI will always find a way to get the dog to you. With adoptions, it is a hope that folks will make the attempt to get the dog by flying out...that being said, if someone is a perfect home, HRI will do its best to assist in getting that dog home if the new owners cannot.

Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*fostering through Havanese Rescue*

depends on the dog. HRI talks with you about the kind of dog you can foster. Some special needs dogs require longer foster for rehab. Some owner turn ins are placed rather quickly. Often they have a child who was hurtful to the dog or someone who didn't have time for it, these dogs are often amazing and need little or no work. They can be placed as soon as someone decides this is the dog for them.

HRI works with you on all levels.

Linda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I went to submit it and it said that it was timed out - so I lost all the info. I guess I will be doing it via mail now.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Linda,

I'm so glad you are telling folks on this forum about how fostering/adoptions work and who's available.I think alot of our members would love a rescue.

I can only speak for me---but I had no idea how this works.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

linda,

are there fees involved in the adoption process? or is it a voluntary fee?
i can't seem to find that info on the hri site.

joe


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

the application has been sent to ohio to the foster mom of the pup...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

mugsy said:


> the application has been sent to ohio to the foster mom of the pup...


Crossing fingers for you.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm keeping my hopes up for you as well-----:thumb::hug::thumb::hug:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*New Mickey photo*

Applications will be forwarded to his foster mom...good luck! She really has done a great job keeping his coat shiny and nice. He needs a home with kids over the age of 12. He gets along great with other havanese.
Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I can't resist...*

Oh Mickey your so fine, hey Mickey!

Linda
Daisy thinks you are the top dawg!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

no new news...


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hoping things go well on your application for this cute one. Will Mugsy be excited do you think?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm crossing my fingers for you! I think Mickey sounds like a great dog too!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

Me&2Girls said:


> Hoping things go well on your application for this cute one. Will Mugsy be excited do you think?


so far mugsy has been very friendly with every dog he has come across, even the big ones and especially the small ones, so i think he would be excited.
he even likes cats!!

joe


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i'm surprised at how anxious i'm becoming...any news would be welcome.

i wonder if the transportation issues might be too much..we are far apart.

joe


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Joe, I so hope this works out for you. I know it's hard to wait for news.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Joe, I take it you have no kiddos under 12?

I always wondered what rescues expected of couples without young kids, who soon become pg. Do they request the dog come back???


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

no kids, just mugsy and me.

one of the reasons i have been thinking of getting another small dog is for company for mugs when i'm at work. mugsy seems fine with being alone but i sometimes wonder if having a pal would be nicer. and i think it would be good for me too!

joe


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Mugsy and Mickey...sounds good already! Wishing you speedy good news!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone..I became so excited after learning more about Havanese Rescue through Linda that I applied on line to adopt or foster to adopt. I couldn't click the send button fast enough. I waited all day for a calll...silly ME!!! I fell in love with Ricky Ricardo (he is in Texas) and I sent his picture to all my friends...I am getting way too excited for this and I am not sure if they will think he is the right fit for our family. I received an e-mail today after e-mailing them if they had received my application yet. I received an immediate response and my app was sent to my state Havanese case "worker" who is looking at our application for the right puppy. She could feel my excitement and hoped that we would be patient through this process which can take a while!! Patience is not my strongest characteristic, but what will be will be....I am really impressed with the caring e-mails I have received and I know we are in good hands waiting for the right puppy that Happy and Lucky would love to play with!! Trish


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

P.S. .....Joe I KNOW what you are feeling...I hope it happens real soon for you and Mugsy. Two pups are a joy to behold..they will love each other so much and you will enjoy watching them especially at play!!! I come from experience..my two pups really enjoy each other and I feel better when I leave for a short while that they have each other to cuddle up to...Trish


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

That's wonderful Trish. Ricky is such a cutie, we wish you good luck as well.

I see you are in Westfield, feel like taking a 1hr & 45 min. drive to a playdate on May 31st??


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

Trish said:


> P.S. .....Joe I KNOW what you are feeling...I hope it happens real soon for you and Mugsy. Two pups are a joy to behold..they will love each other so much and you will enjoy watching them especially at play!!! I come from experience..my two pups really enjoy each other and I feel better when I leave for a short while that they have each other to cuddle up to...Trish


thanks trish! and good luck with your application as well.

i look forward to mugsy having a permanent pal at home.

right now i just wish the foster mom would email me to say that they are looking into it, or something...the wait is a killer and i feel like i should be doing something.
but i understand she must be busy...

joe


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Good Morning..Another beautiful day with my pups..I love getting up even if it is tooo early sometimes. A playdate would be fun..where are you Leeann???
Joe... I feel the same way as I look at my e-mail just hoping to hear something!! She did say to be patient because the process can be months..UGH!! I am not sure if my hubbie is as excited about a third pup..he does know if he sees and pets the new pup it is a done deal!! Trish


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

months!!

maybe i should email and ask more questions.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Joe, I'm with you. I could never be that patient. I could wait if I KNEW a breeder was going to have a puppy for me, but I couldn't wait for months waiting to see IF I could adopt a new one. Hope you hear something soon.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Joe, it wouldn't hurt to email and just verify that they got your application....or have you already done that?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Joe, I'm with you. I could never be that patient. I could wait if I KNEW a breeder was going to have a puppy for me, but I couldn't wait for months waiting to see IF I could adopt a new one. Hope you hear something soon.


me, either! To be so desperate to get these dogs a home, then take this long..yikes. I'm sure there's a reason no doubt. But, still!

Go to the pound :biggrin1:


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

mckennasedona said:


> Joe, it wouldn't hurt to email and just verify that they got your application....or have you already done that?


the application has been confirmed by 2 people who have told me that they have each forwarded it to the foster home already...maybe i'll get 2 dogs 

i can understand a wait but months is a bit much, especially considering that the pup may have to wait a quarantine period at the border too.

what's a (old) boy to do???

joe


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

I hope when they said it may be months that it is a rare occassion!! I just go an e-mail from the intake person in my state that my application was sent to Ricky's foster parent to review with all the others that were interested. It sounds like it is "active" and it will take just time to sort it all out...the waiting is tough!!! I am impressed on the process of really looking into the best interest of the dogs...I wouldn't have it any other way. Trish


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i just sent off an email, asking for an outline of the process and an approximate timeline.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*many more dogs coming up*

Don't worry folks...if you don't get these two...there are so many coming up in the near future. Join havanese rescue yahoo group and learn a lot more about them. You can always sign up as a volunteer even if you don't foster.

I can tell by your posts that you would make wonderful furever homes.
Linda


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

not a word from the foster mom as yet and that was supposed to be the next step...

i see from the hri website that 2 little ones are pending adoption but mickey is still there.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh darn, I was hoping that you'd be interviewed and approved quickly. Here's prayers that they'll speed up the process for you. Especially since you've got your heart set on Mickey.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Let us know when they contact you!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Drat... No news yet Joe? I can't think of a more perfect home.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, now I'm going to be pacing the floor for you too. I hope you hear soon. I hope you hear soon. I hope you hear soon. Fingers crossed Joe.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Linda,
I don't understand. Why is Mickey still being advertised as needing a home, when Joe has sent in his application? It doesn't seem fair to me.
How many applications do they want to have for him before they decide?

It must be discouraging to apply for a dog, know that you can provide a good home, and then see that he is still available on the net.

Joe, I wish you luck!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i uunderstand they have to match the dog and owner, seems right for the dog.

hope i am not looking like a complainer, just a bit anxious and wondering why the foster mom has not yet, at least sent off a quick email.

i also think because i work all day that might be a negative factor against me plus i live in another country...

i will be patient
i will be patient
...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*try contacting HRI again...*

I'm fairly new to rescue, so I am not sure how the process works. Sounds like you have some supporters on this list!

Anyone else out there in rescue who knows how this process works so Joe can find out?

Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Try clicking on the HRI contact us section*

I think it goes to the intake committee...but you can inquire there and see what happens.
Linda


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i did ask for info & got this reply.
the hri folks have been good so far.

joe



You know, our primary concern is matching dogs with appropriate families, not the other way around. So, it’s true that it can take a while. ALL of our dogs go to foster care before they’re adopted, unless we have a shortage of foster homes. Then we occasionally ask a foster-to-adopt family to “try out” a dog before they adopt him. Typically we ask our foster homes to socialize the dogs by introducing them to other dogs, big and small, exposing them to children of all ages, strangers, and both men and women. They also assess temperament and medical issues, so we know just what kind of family the dog will do best with. They are all spayed/neutered, UTD with shots, micro-chipped, have dental cleaning if necessary, training if needed, and a search begins with waiting families in the local area or state where the dog is in foster care.

Sometimes we find we don’t have an appropriate home for a dog locally, so we widen the search to neighboring states or potential adopters who are willing to travel to pick up dogs. Our budget rarely allows for dogs to be shipped, so we hope for ground transport first, then we evaluate the option of shipping a dog. If one of our volunteers is traveling, for instance, and can take a small dog in the cabin of a plane, we try that option, too.

Once a good potential family is identified, then we check all personal and vet recommendations and arrange for a home visit for that family. When that all clears, we have a committee who determines our adoption donation fee which depends on the age, behavioral and medical issues of the dog. When that information has been shared with a potential family and all is agreed upon…..then the dog is clear for adoption!

You can see, Joe, that some dogs are more ready to go quickly than others, mostly depending on their condition when they came into rescue, the appropriate homes in a local area and travel concerns.

That’s in a nutshell. Hope it helps!


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

When we adopted our first havanese it took about 2 weeks to be approved. Then we had to travel ( 9 hours round trip ) to pick her up. Our fee was $750.00. 
With the second pup it was much faster to be approved because they already knew us and they had dropped their fee to $550.00. Another 9 hour drive. 
With our third pup, a Maltese this time, we went through a different rescue, it was a 3 week process and another long trip ( 12 hours ). Our fee was $475.00.
I have had people say that they couldn't believe the cost. I tell them these rescues put a lot of their own money into saving these puppies and getting them healthy to go to good homes. They have to drive to these auctions and pay for puppies to get them out of those miserable mills. They have all their shots and many times are spayed or neutered. 
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*and bless you Nancy!*

You are wonderful to have been willing to do this for these dogs. I didn't know about havanese rescue when I got my two...

and since I have two, I spend my energy assisting in ways to find homes for dogs who do not.

Rescue is very rewarding. Whether you have a rescue, assist in rescue, or just support rescue. I am a supporter.

We all know what our own vet bills can be like...imagine a dog coming in for health reasons or a puppy mill. Even great dogs often haven't been trained...and this has to be taken into consideration.

Most people who get a rescue get a housetrained and leash trained dog...ready for a loving home without the major challenges that some puppies have. Who can forget the months of housetraining! LOL

Whether from a wonderful breeder or rescue, these dogs are all worth every penny.

Linda


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you Linda. My puppies have rewarded me many times over, and yes, they are worth every penny! God bless all who help with rescue.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It is true that when we don't know, it is hard to see why the cost can be a little on the 'high' side, but I think it is completely justified when you look at what is involved in rescuing Havs and any other breed. It is more than worth every penny. 

Joe, I hope this works out for you, but if not, then there is a reason and perhaps it will have to wait for another pup to come into your life.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Joe, have you heard anything?*

I've been waiting to hear from news from you. I forwarded your message to the rescue folks and was told someone would be contacting you.

Again, Mickey is my little favorite. He is a male version of my Daisy.

I find that havanese do so much better in pairs. I also have noticed that many breeder sites place older havanese that they thought would have show potential but turned out not to be. These dogs are also usually quite nice. That would be my second choice after rescue.

Linda


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

no new info.

yesterday, i sent off an email to the person who originally responded to me and who also gave me the follow up info to my question about the process.
i asked if i should have heard from the foster home by now, one way or another.
she said she would look into it.

there are pups and older dogs available locally and i may go that route. my desire is to have a companion for mugsy and a havanese cross would do nicely and cost considerably less and still fill the bill.
my 'impatience' is that we have a very short summer up here and i prefer to work with a dog outside rather than solely inside. this makes the timing more important to me.

joe


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I completely underderstand*

Ah Joe, we continue to get so many into rescue. I just don't understand how folks can give these dogs up unless they got them on an impluse. Like you say though, it is more than an impluse to pay these prices for a havanese these days. I want to thank you for your efforts for Mickey's sake.

No matter which dog you end up with, I'm sure you will be a great owner. Mugsy will be happy too. My dogs never stop playing except when they sleep or are following me around. LOL

Linda


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Joe-

There could also be the problem of getting the dog out of one country & into the next-quarantine stuff-paperwork to cross the border-etc. I saw where you were waiting so patiently-just a thought have you tried the Havanese Rescue group in Canada? If Mickey does not work out that could be a route you might try.

Pat


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Good point, Pat*

That is a good point Pat. I hadn't thought of that.

We at one time were going to move to Hawaii, but the quarantine at that time was four months. We have a friend who sat in the crate with their dog every day for the four months...we just couldn't do that.

Then it was a month, and now I hear it is only a week or less if you have the right paperwork.

I'm not sure what it is for other places.

Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Foster family needed for a pair in Illinois*

Cody and Journey need a foster home. They are a pair and we need to keep them together. If you can foster in Illinois or know someone else who could, please have them contact www.havaneserescue.com

Thank you.

Twice the love,
Linda


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i have thought about the border issue but my primary concern right now is not hearing anything about my application, as in, if i am a likely adopter or not. if not then waiting is kinda silly.


----------

